# cisco vs. big jon downrigger motor



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

try this in this forum. wondering if any one has any experience with using a cisco motor on a big jon rigger. I have found it pretty difficult to get any real specs. looks like they are the same motor less about $60. Both boast heavy duty whatever that means. wondering about retrieval speed and weight of the cannon ball. Need to replace.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have toyed with this idea myself. There are motors available that look like they would easily fit my old Fishlandrs which are the same as big jons. I am tempted to buy something bigger and see if I can wire it up. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

ordered 2 motors from cisco. talked to Dave from cisco said they turn at 115 rpm (fast) at the shaft and rated to pull 22lb ball and match up exactly to big jon mount. I will post when they arrive and I get a chance to mount. I figure for the price difference I can try them out.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

BWalton said:


> ordered 2 motors from cisco. talked to Dave from cisco said they turn at 115 rpm (fast) at the shaft and rated to pull 22lb ball and match up exactly to big jon mount. I will post when they arrive and I get a chance to mount. I figure for the price difference I can try them out.


I would like to replace motors on a couple BigJon Captains Packs. BJ wants $180 for their replacement motor (which includes the gear assembly). I'm thinking there must be a replacement motor I can swap out. Let us know how the Ciscos work, and what they cost.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Also, another bad idea , anyone ever try running captains pack motors on 24 volts instead of 12?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

What are you guys burning up in the Big Jon motors? If it's brushes, I'd think you would be able to replace them inexpensively. 

One of my ~10 year old Captains Paks acts up from time to time. When needed, an occasional tap with the diving knife I keep at the stern of my boat brings it back to life. So far anyway.

$180 for a BJ motor is pretty steep. I think a whole new Pak runs about $500 if you shop around.

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

bad dog said:


> Let us know how the Ciscos work, and what they cost.


Looks like about $126
www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/downrigger-motor-5166

Not sure if I like the cheezy spade connectors to hook up power on this motor. Those aren't really high current connectors. Then again, I'm not a fan of how the BJ wire just stuffs into the switch housing without any strain relief molded onto the wire either.

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

ordered 2 a couple weeks ago from cisco still waiting for delivery. Looked for booth at outdoorama didn't find them. When I spoke to them last it sounds like they have the torque and rpm similar to the big brutes. We shall see.... when delivered!! Frankly I could have walked to the factory and back by now a little disappointing in this day of amazon and on your porch the next day. There was a note that big orders may take 2 weeks maybe this is a big order (sarcasm) 2 x $125 plus tax & shipping.


----------



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

Quack Addict said:


> What are you guys burning up in the Big Jon motors? If it's brushes, I'd think you would be able to replace them inexpensively.
> 
> One of my ~10 year old Captains Paks acts up from time to time. When needed, an occasional tap with the diving knife I keep at the stern of my boat brings it back to life. So far anyway.
> 
> ...


not really burning up. But compared to a Big Brute slow and won't pull a 14lb ball. I figure there is a way to upgrade the motor without the price tag of a big brute. It's an electric motor! I assume big jon changed the mounting just for that reason. (marketing) Not certain the boom will carry 22lbs but don't plan on running.


----------



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

motors just delivered!!!!! Much better sealed than BJ. I will hook one up tomorrow and try it out and report what I see.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

soooo?


----------



## BWalton (Mar 30, 2008)

well in my opinion BJ needs to look out. My problems over the years with bj motors is that they eventually get water in them and the rest is history. As I wasn't willing to spend nearly $200 on the new improved motor from bj and can only go on past performance I can't tell you how it performs. However, the cisco motor comes very well sealed. They wrap the motor in some sort of heat seal and silicone in the critical points. The wire going into the motor is silicone sealed and the area on the bottom of the motor is also. As far as performance, I recorded a video of an older bj motor compared to the cisco (can't seem to upload). The bj retrieved about 25' in 15 seconds the cisco retrieved about 40-45' in the same time. I did not have a weight on either one just free spinning. Fit, finish all the same.and according to cisco it will pull a 20lb weight. With the price break I ordered 2 more to replace my other motors. My next will be the electric motors on my planner mast but was told to wait until May as they upgrading those???


----------

